# what movie move you?



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

When not on your feet at the "office" what do you watch on film?

tapeheads,repo man,shakes the clown,waiting for gufman,the big lebowski,killer klowns from outerspace,raising arizona,fargo,blood simple,pulp fiction,resevoir dogs,ed wood, etc.......


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Yep~ a girl after my own heart....foreign, lots of Miramax, mainly french, Chinese, some Japanese, very few Mexican, recently some great MidEast...(the red shoe). I don't like violence. I don't like predictability or trite endings or just pap.
Hard to find others who enjoy them. I've been known to sit through 3 movies a day, when my kids are off visiting their dad.
Food flics are the best...(Chef in Love!!!check it out if you havn't seen it)


----------



## chef mark hayes (Aug 21, 2000)

Comedies!!!!

I need to laugh when I'm not at work.
Anything by Monty Python alumni, and I'm on my second copy of "When Harry Met Sally". I'm a romantic at heart!


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Cool! Kurosawa. Have you guys seen the Japanese Zatoichi series? He's a blind swordsman. Five Easy Pieces. Godfather 1 and 2. Place in the Sun with Liz Taylor. I love Star Wars. I dig Bruce Lee even though it's a bit cheesy. Bruce is cool.







I also like the John Woo/Chow Yun Fat flicks. Tootsie. Have you guys seen Visions of Light? All about cinema lighting. Hitchcock. What's up with the movies lately? Nothing to watch. I did like American Beauty and just saw the superb Red Violin. I also love documentaries. Never seen Batman, Jurassic Park, Home Alone...etc.


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Keep hearing about Shakes the Clown. Guess it is time to watch it.









[This message has been edited by cookM (edited September 03, 2000).]


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

A great topic!!!

For me I am a huge foreign film buff. Kurosawa is a huge influence especially the Seven Samurai. I also like his film High and Low.

Bergman films are always great especially Fanny and Alexander.

Have you guys checked out Babette's Feast? One of my all time favorite food flicks.

As far as contemporary I enjoyed the Insider, one of Pacino's better recent films.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Nicko,


I never thought I would find a Japanese film amateur here. I love Kurosawa. Seen all his films plus lots of others from lesser known directors. If you can find a film call To Live, the Japanese name escape me right now. It was made during the 50's just after the war. A wonderful film. 

I have a passion for all things Japanese. I have a nice collection of Japanese porcelaine and cookbooks. Even took Japanese cooking classes.


Sisi


----------



## augiewren (Aug 27, 2000)

full metal jacket, pulp fiction, brazil, the fisher king, rear window....and the simpsons, of course


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

The Secret of NIMH (animated)
Bring on the Night (Sting's docu-drama)
Logan's Run (pre-Star Wars-techno)
Dawn of the Dead (a classic!)
The Godz must be Crazy (another classic!)
The Cook, the Thief his wife and her lover (good food flick)
Like Water for Chocolate (another good food flick)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Babettes Feast!!!!
Like Water for Chocolate...
Chef in Love
Tampopo
Big Night
Eat Drink man woman
Green Papaya

[This message has been edited by shroomgirl (edited September 05, 2000).]


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Great movies! 









[This message has been edited by m brown (edited September 04, 2000).]


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

check out,
http://www.atomfilms.com/ 
funny stuff, commercial spoof, Meat Clown.
do i have an obsession with clowns?

train spotting, little voice, eraserhead, liquid sky, stepford wives (the cook the thief his wife and her lover a most beautiful, sick and twisted film.)the list goes on...

[This message has been edited by m brown (edited September 04, 2000).]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Yep it sure was twisted, so was Delicatessen.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Delicatessen......
Once again, clowns!
What is the chef clown connection!


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

George Lucas... The man, the legend. I enjoy a couple of his "intergalactic space operas..."


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Nicko,


I always wanted a bonsai. I never found one unfortunatly. What happenned to yours? We have a Japanese garden here with a big collection of bonsai and a tea house. Very pretty in the summer.


Back to the movie To Live was made in 1952 by Kurosawa. In Japanese it is called Ikiru. I hope you can find it, it really is a wonderful film.

I saw Dreams when it came out. I really enjoyed it. The last vignette didn't appeal to me though, too dreamy and experimental to my taste. 

Black Rain, a film made in the 1989 or 1990 about the bombing of Hiroshima is worth seeing if you can find it. The problem with japanese cinema is that so few film are distributed here. You are lucky if you can see one a year. We do have a yearly festival that usually will show a few but not all are worth seeing.

Also the ballad of Nayorama is a must see again if you can find it.


Sisi


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

That is a great movie. Loved it. And it stars that guy who's in a lot of Kurosawa's films. Have you guys seen the flick he did, but it was in Russian, surprisingly. The name escapes me. When I started watching it, I thought it was the wrong movie. Glad I stuck with it, though.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Sisi,

It all started with the Seven Samurai, and after that it was Kagemusha, High and Low, etc. What did you think of of Dreams? I enjoyed the Van Gogh vignette very much with Martin Scoresee playing the part of Van Gogh. I too have been a long time fan of all thing Japanese, and I even had a Bonsai garden for a few years until I moved. I am not too familiar with other japanese directors though, any suggestions? I did see Farewell my Concubine, did you see that?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Wow! Someone else who actually knows Liquid Sky!! I also love "The Wall", any japanese anime, a great Hitchcock thriller, also Salvador Dali's movie Un Cien Andalou (sp?). I really love dark comdies such as Fargo and Trainspotting as well as twisted forgien films like "City of Lost Childern".


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Let's not forget "WHO'S KILLING THE GREAT CHEFS OF EUROPE".







Saw that when I was a kid and for some reason it stuck with me.

Une Chen Andelou (sp) is a great movie, Always fun on a first date.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Actually it is Un chien Andalou


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Kurosawa has a new film out, anyone heard??


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Kurosawa died, how old is this new film? Is it a rerelease? Hasn't he been gone for a couple of years now?

[This message has been edited by shroomgirl (edited September 11, 2000).]


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Oh, I kept looking under "The cook, the garbage man, and the purse snatcher"!!


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

the cook, the thief, et al, great movie.
Tampopo - hehe, the prawn thingy kinda stuck with me.
The Matrix - cause it made me think, brain frying stuff.
The Crow - ive got kind of a deep attachment to that particular story.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

shroom, could be a directors cut of something or an unreleased film......
The Penny Marshal Project? nooo, just kidding.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Penny Marshall Project??????over my head.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

All you foreign film buffs should see "Xiu Xiu"

Let me know what you think.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

shroomgirl, atomfilms.com has a Blair Witch spoof called the Penny Marshal Project. check it out, great site. The Project is kind of funny.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Xiu Xiu for some reason it sounds really familiar. Can you please remind me what it is about?


Thank!


sisi


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

xiu xiu crushing....well done, very emotionally draining for me. the actress was amazing, what dramatic changes she made from virgin to slut. I'm amazed also that China even let this movie be made.

Eight Days was another difficult one for me because I have a child with autism. Well done but hit too close to home.

There was an Indian movie about a a bride and her mother in law falling in love....Fire
(hmmmmm can't remember the name) is very realistic in the way I've seen Indian women treated.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I just finished watching *A Chef In Love* and I was really moved by this film. What a passion for food, such a dedication to his restaurant Pascal had. I also loved how the kitchen was laid out with the different work stations sectioned off, and the bed against the wall. Imagine a bed to rest on in your kitchen! The health inspector would never go for that.

Thanks for all the great suggestions! Here is one for you, Island on Bird Street. Another holocaust film, but with a really great Robinson Curosoe twist.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

SISI xiu xiu ....during Mao teenagers were sent into the remote areas to work. This child (13-14) was sent to live with a horse herder and it detailed her demise in trying to get home. 
Nicko...Chef in Love is absolutely one of my favorites, it is one of the few I've watched more than once. It's true, great chefs make great lovers....passion and attention to detail.

[This message has been edited by shroomgirl (edited September 24, 2000).]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I just saw Altman's Dr. T and his women....
UGH!!!!!what a stinker.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Schroom, 
Somehow I just knew it would be a bomb.









Has anyone seen Best In Show??


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

What about Mr. T and His Women? I pitty the fool who sees this movie...................


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Yep that would be me! REALLY BAD Wait Mr T not Dr. T....I saw the mainstream Richard Gere one

[This message has been edited by shroomgirl (edited 10-27-2000).]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Just saw a great Aussie Film< Me myself and I> It was about a woman and different possibilities of her life....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Has anyone seen Dinner Rush? It's showing at the St. Louis International Film Fest....tomorrow night. If you want to see what else is coming through our fest...www.sliff.org


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I would have to say Shindlers List, I was scared to see it in the movies because of how I would react, I rented it and watched it with my wife, I am Jewish,And lost many Members of my family in auszwvitz and sobebor.I was filled with so much emoution during that film. I will never forget the little girl In the red dress


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Dinner Rush....wonderful (*** out of 4)
NyC Italian Restaurant 263 covers on a Wed. with a food critic in attendance....pretty fun.....2/3 of the movie was shot in the kitchen during rush.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I saw Billy Elliott yesterday. Wonderful British film about a young boy discovering ballet. The editing is particularly brilliant. 


I saw Dr T and the women too. By the end of it I couldn't stand all those bickering women. If that was the goal of the movie Altman succeed…


One film I can't wait to see is Vatel with Gérard Depardieu. I know the film was presented at Cannes but hasn't come out here yet. 

Sisi


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I think it's showing this week....what do you know about it Sisi?
Gerard is a dream...what is it with French guys and their accents?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Vatel was made by Roland Joffé, best known for The Mission. It stars Gérard Depardieu, Uma Thurman and Tim Roth. The film was presented at the last Festival de Cannes.

Loosely based on a true story set in April of 1671, the film focus on the preparation of a three days banquet that was being prepared by Vatel for his master the Prince de Condé who wanted to get back in the good grace of King Louis XIV and his Court.

To find more about this film you can visit:

http://www.vatel-lefilm.com/ (In French) 
http://hollywoodmovie.about.com/movi...tm?terms=Vatel (In English)


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Sci fi is my cinematic meat and drink--
Time Bandits, Dune, Close Encounters of the Third Kind, Independence Day, Outland. Anxiously awaiting Harry Potter and Lord of the Rings...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

OK Pastry and Chocolate lovers!!!! or just romantics....Chocolat is coming out 12/15
incredible book and I can imagine incredible movie....Juliette Binoche is in it and the book is sensual, CAPiTAL SSSSSSS........
the descriptions are erotic!


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Sounds like a great movie!

On the lighter side, we saw Best of Show last night. Full of zingy one liners and quirky characters. It was fun but not at all what I expected. We laughed heartily and enjoyed a wonderful Thai meal. A wonderful evening.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Shot my last entry didn't make it.....
Vatel is not at the fest but I will wait and request it...
Chocolat is coming out 12/15. Pastry adn Chocolate lovers this book was soooo sensual
Juliette Binoche is the lead actress.....
oh my a movie based in a French Chocolate shop!!! I hope it makes it to your town.
If anyone has access to a movie purchasing
site that specializes in these small foreign 
(food) movies there are several I'd like to purchase.....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I saw the Grinch yesterday I really wanted to see the new Iraqy movie Drunken horses
The GRINCH WAS GOOD really I thought it would be just one more kid movie I'd suffer through but it was good.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I'm happy you did't suffer!
I however suffered through Rug rats in Paris. It really wasn't that bad my wife and I cought up on some needed ZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz
cc


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Good news, I've just learned Vatel is scheduled to open on Christmas day. Bad news, it opens only in New York and Los Angeles. Everybody else will have to wait a few more weeks to see it.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I just saw Crouching Tiger and Hidden Dragon....I do not do kung Fu movies per se but the reviews were incredible, WHAT a movie!!! I want to know how they fly???!!!!


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

They use boom cranes to prepel through the air very steadily, on a separate screen and then add to an additional type screen. (computer graphted) It was a very cool movie!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

2 of my favorite movies (completely different from one another) are "This is Spinal Tap" and "Shine". They're both about music, but that is the only similarity. Spinal Tap is one of the funniest movies on the planet.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I just saw "Oh Brother, Where Are Thou?" yesterday. It was funny and pretty good- George Cloony was very good, I have to say. Given the gritty tough guy parts he's been playing for years, this was a pleasant surprise. I'd give it 2.75 out of 4 stars. The music isn't my favorite, but I did like "Man of Constant Sorrow".


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Somebody I know just saw that and recommended it too. I guess I'll have to see it. Last night, we saw the movie "Snatch" (you have to say the words 'the movie' before you say the title). If you liked Pulp Fiction, you will probably like this one. But it's pretty bloody. Brad Pitt pulls off his accent pretty well.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Yo Duderino!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fontzmark (Aug 13, 2000)

What about "Cold dog soup"?, I am a huge fan of dark comedies. Clerks and Mallrats, whew, I might be stretching it a little but I really liked those two. Swimming with Sharks is good too. Has anyone ever seen "fishing with John" on IFC? And if anyone happens to have recorded the fishing with John marathon.... sure would like to get a copy, they never show it anynmore. Thanks.


----------

